# Sacramento vs. Dallas Game Thread (2/11)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks vs Sacramento Kings*

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (31-16) vs Sacramento Kings (32-16)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>

Yeah, a Dallas fan made this..What you gonna do bout it 

Dallas Game Thread


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Peja Vu, please delete this thread immediately


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (32-17) vs. Dallas Mavericks (31-16)
Arco Arena, Friday February 11, 2005
7:30 PT,







/CSN-Sacramento *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Erick Dampier/Dirk Nowitzki/Josh Howard/Michael Finley/Jason Terry  

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Mavericks board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dallas (31-16) at Sacramento (32-17) 10:30 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings hope to avoid their first four-game losing streak of the season Friday when they host the Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> The Kings absorbed another tough loss Thursday, a 115-107 setback in Seattle in which it squandered a five-point lead in the fourth quarter.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions: 

*Kings 128*
Mavs 116

*Peja 34pts*
Dirk 39pts


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 121
Dallas 118

Brad 24pts 11rebs 5asts
Peja 31pts


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

We are at home... and the guys are pist they blown all the games this week because of 4th Q rebounding and defense... i expect us to win...


----------



## too_vimal (Jan 9, 2004)

*Will be a Blowout*

Its going to be blowout favouring the Mavericks :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AnDrOiDKing4</b>!
> We are at home... and the guys are pist they blown all the games this week because of 4th Q rebounding and defense... i expect us to win...


:yes: 

Plus, 9 of the next 10 games are on the road so they need to get a win...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Retro Unis tonight for the Kings...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Great Start!

11-2...timeout Dallas.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Dallas fights right back...14-14.

Miller is doing quite well...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

No one on Dallas can guard C-Webb in the post.

30-30 after 1 quarter.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice back and forth game.

Kings 64
Mavericks 61

Not much defense in this one:laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

DON'T CHOKE!

113-112 with 1:00 left...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

ANOTHER GOALTENDING!!!:upset:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Blatant Goaltend


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

NBA Refs suck...

They cost Sacramento the game today.

Horrible.... how come we are starting to repeatedly see officials change the outcome of games?



Also, I don't want to see Mark Cuban ever complain about refs again. Whether it was that bull**** gift call they gave to the Mavs when the Mavs played Chicago a month ago (When the ball went off of Josh Howard and they gave possession to the Mavs with under 20 secs left in the game)

and now this.... horrible.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Damn, Bibby misses the 3 :upset:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

It was still goaltending.

could have have a 3 pt lead, Refs SUCKS..


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Cost them the win...just awful.

First 4 game losing streak in the last 5 years.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*refs*

the refs cannot be stopped. worst thing is nothing will change, stern doesn't care about anything but money and how to make more of it. the integrity of the game has disappeared.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

it's not the ref cost u this game,it's the Mav fan who started this thread that cost u.LMAO,a Mav fan started a thread in a Kings board.:laugh: 

j/k


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> it's not the ref cost u this game,it's the Mav fan who started this thread that cost u.LMAO,a Mav fan started a thread in a Kings board.:laugh:
> 
> j/k


It could be. :laugh: 


Anyways, great game and yeah the refs killed us but I think we killed ourselves even more. We should have had a greater point advantage so that way even if the refs make a bad call it wouldn't matter to us.

I say its time for Petrie to think this team over and do a trade cause the trading deadline is close I believe. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com BOXSCORE

Kings 113 - *115 Mavs*

*Dirk 27pts 7rbs 7assts*

Bibby 24pts 6rbs 4assts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> it's not the ref cost u this game,it's the Mav fan who started this thread that cost u.LMAO,a Mav fan started a thread in a Kings board.:laugh:
> 
> j/k


I should have taken maKINGS advice and just deleted his thread


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

:meditate: I DO see the future :meditate: 

it's getting to difficult to watch, I would like to arrange a boycott...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Terry’s Three-Point Play 



> SACRAMENTO, Calif., Feb. 11 (Ticker) -- The whistles have been muted in Sacramento, much to the chagrin of the Kings.
> 
> After the second controversial goaltending non-call in five days on Sacramento's offensive end, Jason Terry converted a three-point play to lift the Mavericks to a 115-113 victory over the reeling Kings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Quotes from the news - 

Webber 
- Have you ever been so mad that all you can do is smile?
-You saw it. I don't need to say anything, just so you can get ratings. There not going to fine you.

Adelman
-Mind boggling, They blew it. They might get fined 100 dollars but it cost us the game. We would have had a 3 point lead.
-The refs acted like they had no idea what they were complaining about.

Mobley
-I'm not depressed, I have a great life. I don't get mad, dogs get mad. I get angry. (something nutting like that :laugh: , I don't remember the exact quote)


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Note to self: Make game thread next time

Also, Mavs had it bad this year aswell. We played the Kings without Josh Howard and Erick Dampier. Tim Duncan offensively interfered with the ball, and tapped it in as he was like basically holding the rim. We ended up losing by 3 points. That probably cost us the game


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Quotes from the news -
> 
> Webber
> ...


I'm sorry but your avatar is the best avatar on this site. The only thing better was if the ref needed a seeing eye dog. I agree with Webb. You ever get so mad you can only smile and laugh. I think this team is going to rally around these slights and play really inspired ball after the all-star break and into the playoffs.

I just can feel it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but your avatar is the best avatar on this site. The only thing better was if the ref needed a seeing eye dog. I agree with Webb. You ever get so mad you can only smile and laugh. *I think this team is going to rally around these slights and play really inspired ball after the all-star break and into the playoffs.*
> ...


:gopray::gopray::gopray::gopray::gopray::gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings notes: Former Wildcats fuel their teams 



> Down the stretch, it was Wildcat vs. Wildcat, Jason Terry against Mike Bibby.
> 
> The former Arizona teammates, who remain close friends, fueled their teams in the final furious minutes Friday night at Arco Arena, with Terry converting a three-point play to supply Dallas with its final points and then using body English in watching Bibby's shot just miss at the buzzer.
> 
> *Thursday, he came within one rebound and one assist of becoming the first NBA player since Grant Hill in 1997 to post three successive triple doubles. Friday, Webber had 23 points, 11 rebounds and four assists.*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

This script looks all too familiar 



> *Another contentious last-second defeat gives the Kings their first four-game skid since 1999-2000.*
> 
> Call 911! There was a theft at Arco Arena, even if the Kings - who lost 115-113 to the Dallas Mavericks - did leave the door open by missing four of 10 free throws in the fourth quarter Friday night, including two by Chris Webber with 1:18 left.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game Pics....


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Postgame Quotes-vs. Dallas


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but your avatar is the best avatar on this site. The only thing better was if the ref needed a seeing eye dog.


http://nbarefssuck.com/


----------

